# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  قراءه سورة البقره بنيه الزواج أو الحمل وغيرها تعالواا

## ام راشد وسعيد

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

انا دائما اقرى في المنتديات ناس يعرضون تجاربهم مع قراءة بعض سورالقران او الاستغفار بقدر معين 

مثل وحدة تقول والله يا بنات انا قريت سور البقرة 40 يوم وبعدها انخطبت على طوووول ...وهكذا من القصص..

وهذا شئ حرااااااااااااام ...ويعتبر بدعة والعياذ بالله 

فإن الابتداع في الدين من أخطر الذنوب، لما يسببه من الضلال لأنه لا يغفر، وقد حذر منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة. رواه الترمذي.

وقال: وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني وبعضه في مسلم 

وقال: إن الله احتجر التوبة على كل صاحب بدعة. رواه الطبراني وصححه الألباني 

ومعنى الحديث كما قال ابن القيم، أنه لا يوفق ولا ييسر للتوبة.
__________________________


قراءة سورة البقرة والاستغفار بنية الزواج

ما حكم قراءة سورة البقرة والاستغفار بنية الزواج ؟ فقد انتشر في هذا الزمان ، فكثير من الأخوات تقسم بالله أنها لم تتزوج إلا بعد أن قرأت سورة البقرة لمدة شهر أو أربعين يوما وكذلك الاستغفار ألفا أو بعدد محدد بنية الزواج .... وأنا أخاف من البدعة ودخولي في هذا الأمر ، أرجو من فضيلتكم أن توضحوا هذا الأمر لي وما صحته ؟

الحمد لله
الزواج أمر مقدّر مقسوم للعبد كسائر رزقه ، ولن تموت نفس حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن روح القدس نفث في روعي أن نفسا لن تموت حتى تستكمل أجلها ، و تستوعب رزقها ، فاتقوا الله ، وأجملوا في الطلب ، ولا يحملن أحدكم استبطاء الرزق أن يطلبه بمعصية الله ، فإن الله تعالى لا ينال ما عنده إلا بطاعته ) رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية من حديث أبي أمامة ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (2085) .
فلا ينبغي القلق إذا تأخر الزواج ، لكن يشرع للفتى والفتاة أن يتخذ الأسباب لتحصيل هذا الرزق ، ومن ذلك الدعاء ، فتسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقها الزوج الصالح .
والاستغفار سبب من أسباب سعة الرزق ، فقد حكى الله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام أنه قال لقومه : ( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا . يُرْسِلْ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا . وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا ) نوح/10- 12 .
والدعاء سلاح عظيم لمن أحسن استخدامه ، فادعي الله وأنت موقنة بإجابة الدعاء ، وتحري أسباب القبول ، من طيب المطعم والمشرب ، واختيار الأوقات الفاضلة ، واحذري من تعجل الإجابة ، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل ، يقول : دعوت فلم يستجب لي) رواه البخاري ( 5865 ) ومسلم ( 2735) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه . 

واعلمي أن الدعاء مدخر للعبد ، نافع له في جميع الأحوال ، كما في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي (3859) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَا مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ بِدُعَاءٍ إِلَّا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ ، فَإِمَّا أَنْ يُعَجَّلَ لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُدَّخَرَ لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُكَفَّرَ عَنْهُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ بِقَدْرِ مَا دَعَا ، مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ ، أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ ، أَوْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَكَيْفَ يَسْتَعْجِلُ ؟ قَالَ : يَقُولُ : دَعَوْتُ رَبِّي فَمَا اسْتَجَابَ لِي ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي برقم (2852) .

وقراءة القرآن لها أثر عظيم في علاج الهم والقلق ، وجلب السعادة والطمأنينة ، وكذلك الاستغفار .
والإكثار من الطاعات بصفة عامة ، من أسباب تحصيل السعادة ، كما قال تعالى : ( مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) النحل/97 .
وقال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً. وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً ) الطلاق/2،3 . 

فمن أكثرت من هذه الطاعات ، وحافظت على صلاتها وذكرها واستغفارها ودعائها وقراءتها للقرآن ، رجي لها التوفيق والسعادة ، وتحقيق مرادها ومطلوبها ، لكن لا يشرع التعبد بتحديد عدد معين أو زمن معين لم يرد في الشريعة ، فإن ذلك من البدع ، وهي من أسباب رد العمل وحرمان صاحبه من الأجر ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) رواه مسلم (1718) . 
ولم يرد في الشرع المطهر – فيما نعلم – أن قراءة سورة البقرة بخصوصها أو الاستغفار بعدد معين سبب لحصول الزواج ، وإنما طاعة الله تعالى واتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على سبيل العموم هما سبيل السعادة وتيسير الأمور في الدنيا والآخرة . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر لك أمرك ، ويرزقك الزوج الصالح . 

___________________


الاستغفار بنية الزواج وتحديد عدد سوا 100 او 1000 بدعة : واليكم الفتوى:
عنوان الفتوى : الاستغفار بعدد معين في أيام معينة لتيسير الزواج بدعة 

السؤال 

قرأت في أحد المواقع أن من تريد أن تتزوج فعليها بالاستغفار كل يوم 73 مرة لمدة أربعين يوما ثم الانتظار 3 أيام ويأتي الفرج إن شاء الله .. سؤالي هو : ما صحة هذا الكلام ؟
الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فليس من شك في أن ملازمة الاستغفار سبب في بلوغ الغايات وتفريج الكرب، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا، ومن كل هم فرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب. رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه.

لكن التزام المسلم كل يوم بعدد محدد من الاستغفار وترتيب أجر بخصوصه على ذلك لم يرد له دليل في الشرع فهو بذلك داخل في ضابط البدعة الإضافية كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم: 631.

وعليه، فما ذكرت أنك قرأته في أحد المواقع غير صحيح، ويجب الابتعاد عنه. 

ومن تريد أن ييسر الله لها التزويج أو ييسر الله لها طرق الخير عموما فعليها بطاعة الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وبملازمة الاستغفار من غير إحداث طريقة في ذلك لم يأذن بها الله، ثم بالدعاء في أوقات الإجابة.

ولا مانع من أن تبحث عن زوج ممن تراه مناسبا لها من الرجال، فقد أخرج البخاري عن ثابت البناني قال: كنت عند أنس رضي الله عنه وعنده ابنة له، قال أنس رضي الله عنه: جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعرض عليه نفسها قالت: يا رسول الله، ألك بي حاجة؟ فقالت بنت أنس: ما أقل حياءها واسوأتاه! قال: هي خير منك رغبت في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.... والله أعلم.

___________________

تخصيص قراءة سور معينة كالبقرة ويس والرحمن وغيرها ويقاس عليها باقي السور كالعاديات والزلزلة باي نية كانت بدعة لانه لم يصح عن النبي ان خصص سور من القران اليكم الفتوى:

عنوان الفتوى : قراءة سور معينة في الصباح أو المساء 
السؤال 

بالنسبة لقراءة بعض من السور القرآنية في الصباح والمساء مثل سورة الفرقان وآل عمران والبقرة والرحمن في الصباح وسورة السجدة والملك والدخان والواقعة في المساء هل هذا صحيح؟
أفيدونا جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير...
الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فتلاوة كتاب الله تعالى فضلها عظيم حيث يحصل القارئ على عشر حسنات بكل حرف واحد، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها لا أقول ألم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرم وميم حرف. رواه الترمذي في السنن وصححه الشيخ الألباني. 

فينبغي للمسلم والمسلمة المواظبة على تلاوة القرآن في كل وقت نظراً للأجور الكثيرة المترتبة على ذلك. 

لكن لا ينبغي تخصيص أوقات معينة بقراءة سور بذاتها من غير دليل شرعي يحدد ذلك، والسور التي ذكرت لم يثبت تحديد قراءتها بكونها صباحاً أو مساء باستثناء سورة الملك وسورة السجدة، فقد ثبت الترغيب في قراءتهما عند النوم خاصة. 

وما سواهما من السور التي ذكرت لا ينبغي لك تحديد وقت معين لقراءتها لأن ذلك من البدع الإضافية فيه، وراجعي الأجوبة التالية أرقامها: 43323، 18178، 36354، 47609. 

والله أعلم. 
______________________________ ____

عنوان الفتوى : من البدع تخصيص وقت معين لقراءة بعض السور بغير دليل 
السؤال 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما صحة هذا العمل وهو قراءة سورة يس بعد صلاة الصبح، قراءة سورة النبأ بعد صلاة الظهر، قراءة سورة الفتح بعد صلاة العصر، قراءة سورة الواقعة بعد صلاة المغرب، قراءة سورة الملك بعد صلاة العشاء، ما صحته مع أن جميع أفراد عائلتي يعملونه ويسمون هذه السور بالمنجيات ويتعلمونها قبل كل شيء وكأن لسان حالهم يقول أنها تكفي من القرآن كله؟

الفتوى 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رغب في قراءة القرآن وبيّن عظم أجر من يقرؤه ويعمل به، وقد وردت أحاديث صحيحة في فضائل بعض سور وآي القرآن مثل سورة البقرة وآل عمران والفاتحة والمعوذات وآية الكرسي وخواتيم سورة البقرة.... وغير ذلك. 

أما السور التي ورد ذكرها في السؤال فلم يصح في تخصيص شيء منها حديث إلا سورة الملك، فقد أخرج الترمذي عن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: هي المانعة هي المنجية تنجيه من عذاب القبر. صححه الألباني في السلسلة، وحديث: إن سورة من القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل حتى غفر له وهي تبارك الذي بيده الملك. رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وحسنه، وحسنه الألباني.

وروى أحمد والترمذي عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كان لا ينام حتى يقرأ (ألم تنزيل) وتبارك الذي بيده الملك. صححه الألباني. 

أما سورة يس، فالأحاديث الواردة في فضائلها كثيرة ولكننا لم نقف منها على حديث صحيح فهي إما ضعيفة أو موضوعة، كحديث: من قرأ سورة يس في ليلة ابتغاء وجه الله غفر له. رواه ابن حبان وضعفه الألباني في الجامع، وحديث: من قرأ يس في صدر النهار يستجاب دعاؤه. فرواه الدارمي بسند منقطع، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 18178.

أما الحديث الذي ورد في فضل سورة النبأ فإسناده ضعيف رواه الثعالبي في تفسيره والواحدي في الوسيط بلفظ: من قرأ سورة عم يتسألون سقاه الله برد الشراب يوم القيامة. والثعالبي كان حاطب ليل ينقل ما وجد في كتب التفسير من صحيح وضعيف وموضوع، وكذلك صاحبه الواحدي أبعد عن السلامة كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

وأما حديث سورة الواقعة فرواه البيهقي عن ابن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبداً. فهو ضعيف، .

واعلم أن تخصيص وقت معين لقراءة بعض السور بغير دليل صحيح من البدع المنكرة فإن العبادة مبناها على التوقيف فلا يعبد الله إلا بما شرعه في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد. رواه مسلم. 


والله أعلم.




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## mzajeah

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا من فضل إنا إلى الله راغبون ..

----------


## جنان الفجيره

الوحده تقري القران للاجر ابتغاء الاجر و الثواب

----------


## ربما ملاك

قيام الليل بسورة البقرة شي جدا عظيم بس تكون نيتها للأجر ومحو الذنوب وعند السجود تدعي بما تشاء فالله خير الرازقين

----------

